# Hard Seats



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the 2012 cruze LT with RS package. My seats are so hard. Im not sure if everyone's seats are hard or if its cause of the RS seats? Is there aftermarket seats i can purchase? I cant see going on a 500 mile trip on those bad boys!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They're a bit stiffer than the seats in my wife's 2000 Regal, but that goes without saying. 

They'll break in, don't worry. I know mine did. The slight stiffness in some areas help keep your back straight and keep you more comfortable in the longer drives than you think. Comfort is more than just cushion.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife bitches about that too in my 2012 2LT RS. I think you must be a lightweight because I am 260 and I think the seats are awesome. My wife on the other hand is right at 100 and she hates them, she says it's like sitting on a board.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I got used to them but man did it take me a while to get used to.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just had a cadilac cts as a rental and I thought the seats were way harder than the wifes eco. I could not get the power seat set right for me. The eco on the other hand is perfect. I'm also 250#.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Far cry from what GM was using starting with the 2005 models, felt like sitting on a pointed concrete block. Tried test driving a Cobalt, got a backache before I left the dealers parking lot, said no thanks.

Leather is stiffer than the cloth, but my 123 pound wife loves them, leans back and turns on the electrically heated seats. I also found those very relaxing on long trips. Either the manual or the power seats are six way adjustable, play with those on long trips to change positions. **** getting old, being strapped in any seat for hours is uncomfortable. But really a great improvement in the Cruze seats in my opinion. First thing I checked when getting in.

That front drivers' seat really goes way back, wonder if I could tilt the wheel up and rest my feet on the dash, LOL. Have to try that sometime. Since we are comparing weights, I am six foot two, and tip the scales at 205 pounds.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I almost did not choose a Cruze over a Civic because of the seats. But then I sat in the one I bought with the leather upgrade, which has more padding in the seat. Not much more, but enough to make a difference. And that's part of what a test drive is all about.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The reason why the seats in our Cruzes are so hard, is because of the foam used in them. Its not cut from a soft, spongy foam.

Our seats are literally made up of expanding foam poured into a mold, similar to the spray insulation in modern houses. Its not completely because of the foam itself, simply the fact that by putting expanding foam into a mold, the ending result is a much denser, and less spongy cushion that can be hard for someone who is on the skinny side.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you suggesting the designers of the Cruze seats have padded butts? That could be another solution for additional padding.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The seat bottom is very hard. I can bear it while doing local driving but I had to buy a gel seat cushion at Walmart to use on long trips. It makes a big difference and one good thing about the Cruze is the height adjusters allow me to compensate for the extra thickness so I can still drive comfortablly at 6'3", even when I'm using the cushion.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

We took a 500+ mile trip in the Cruze when it was brand new. Seats are great. Seat comfort was one of my original concerns when trying the car as I've heard the seat complaint before. But after sitting in them, we like them a lot. I'm 240lbs and my GF is 120lbs.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

....gee and I thought I was nuts when I first got my 12 2LT RS, with, what's up with these hard seats....compared to my 09 Jetta TDI.

But after 3 months guess I'm gettiing used to them.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Back seats are worse from what my friends tell me. Im about to pull a Smurfenstein and rip the back seats off. The floor may just be more comfortable.

Still love my car though. I swear.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I love the stiffness /support of me leather RS seats. I have not taken a long trip in my car yet, but I am looking forward to it. Too bad my satellite radio has already expired.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Posted in the wrong spot, sorry.


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

I got one of these dual foam cushion from drivingcomfort.com It's a very nice match for the black-mesh on black interior of my 2012 1LT RS and improves comfort very well for my slim boney butt. I plan on getting another one for the passenger seat as well. The underside of it has non-skid material, I have not had any issues with the cushion moving around while getting in/out of the car.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I found the front seats were hard too, especially after going from a Ford Taurus with 120,000 miles on it. I must say that they are very comfortable now (4,500 miles on vehicle now). I had my vehicle in for repairs and got a 2012 Impala as a loaner, and those seats are softer, but not nearly as comfortable. After getting my 2012 Cruze 1LT RS back, I was amazed at how comfy the seats are. Also how the Cruze is a way better car than the Impala!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> The seat bottom is very hard. I can bear it while doing local driving but I had to buy a gel seat cushion at Walmart to use on long trips. It makes a big difference and one good thing about the Cruze is the height adjusters allow me to compensate for the extra thickness so I can still drive comfortablly at 6'3", even when I'm using the cushion.


+1 

I agree


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I talked to quite a few people before I bought my cruze & the seats were the biggest complaint. Seemed to be all the skinny people(small butts) loved the seats, but the big butted people were complaining. After looking at the seat the problem was obvious, the middle bottom of the seat is very small so if you have a large rear you are actually sitting on the sides of the seat too. The cushion mentioned above fills in the middle of the seat so this would eliminate this issue.

The seats are one of my favorite things about the car, very very comfortable. I would suspect the foam used in the seats will get softer overtime, instead of the foam being way to soft causing back pain.


----------



## dharper (Jun 7, 2012)

My Dad was all gungho about buying a new Cruze for my Mom. He liked everything about it, except the seats. I thought they were on the hard side. With my Dad being skinny, and he likes taking a cushion with him almost everywhere, so he never has to sit on anything hard, he hated the seats. We were looking for the leather interior because my Mom wanted the heated seats. The sales guy suggested going to the Buick Verano. Almost the same price, and the seats were far far more comfortable than the Cruze. Needless to say, my boney butt Dad bought the Verano over the Cruze, for the comfort of the seats alone over the Cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sat in a Verarno in my dealers showroom while they were playing with my Cruze. Did noticed the seat was a tad softer, but a tad is all I can give it. Just sat there like I use to do as a kid and made believe I was driving it.

Gathering by these posts, rather unscientific and a question of taste. Like being strapped in economy on the airlines for nine straight hours. 5' 2" 120 pound life thinks they are comfortable. I am 6' 2" at 210 pounds, living torture for me with my knees jammed against the seat back in front of me. I stuck in the center seat, really don't have an armrest either or flip a coin. Biggest joke is when the flight attendant comes around and tell you to put your seat upright. Darn thing only goes forward about a half a centimeter.

Even traveling first class, that cost two arms and two legs extra, the seats are much smaller than the coach seats of the 60's. Compared to this, the Cruze seats are super luxurious. Its all relative. 04 Cavalier seats are far more plush and comfortable. But for long trips with the quietness and a lot more buttons to play with, prefer to take the Cruze.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Funny I test drove an LT1 and thought the cloth seat was a little too bouncy. My Cobalt has hard seats and I guess I got used to it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

After getting a loaner for a day I agree with the Post about the problem being the small middle of the cushion. The side bolsters dig into the thigh area because the seat is too narrow (and I'm not a big guy). I took my mother for a drive and she said she couldn't sit in them for more than 10 minutes.
My Cobalt has very hard seats but they are wider and therefore don't dig into any area. 

Chevy has to improve the seats for the MCE.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I am at the average weight and height for a U.S. male at 180 pounds and 5'11" tall and the seats are fine for my size and weight, my wife is is tiny and at 4'10" tall and 98 pounds she loves the seats in her Cruze, I bought the car for her. Coming out the mistake 2007 PT Cruiser which had the hardest and most uncomfortable torture seats, the seats in the PT are hard, have no support for your lower back and the bottom cushion is not shaped right, the seats in the Cruze is wonderful. When compared to my 1998 Buick Park Avenue with leather seats and seat heaters the Cruze does lose a little to it.


----------



## G Cruzin (Jul 9, 2012)

First time poster. Had a 98 nissan 200sx for 8years and it never bothered me. Just got a 2011 Cruze had it for over a week and my neck and shoulder area are in knots. I absolutely hate these seats. I'm a traveling salesman and I spend a lot of time in my car; it's my office. I love my Cruze but these seats are way too hard. The padding that juts out around the shoulder area makes no sense to me. Does anyone know of a good seat back cushion or any sort of solution for the awful seat back. At this point it is unbearable to sit in. Help would be appreciated!


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

G Cruzin said:


> First time poster. Had a 98 nissan 200sx for 8years and it never bothered me. Just got a 2011 Cruze had it for over a week and my neck and shoulder area are in knots. I absolutely hate these seats. I'm a traveling salesman and I spend a lot of time in my car; it's my office. I love my Cruze but these seats are way too hard. The padding that juts out around the shoulder area makes no sense to me. Does anyone know of a good seat back cushion or any sort of solution for the awful seat back. At this point it is unbearable to sit in. Help would be appreciated!


I feel your pain! Let me take a guess, you have fairly broad shoulders? I do, and I have experienced the same thing you described. I drive about 3000 miles a month, and spend a lot of time in the car. I fought the seats for months with lower back pain until I finally found a position that worked. I have to be very careful though, as even slight adjustments of seat position take it out of the comfort zone. After finding a position that doesn't hurt my lower back I have now found that my shoulders have started to hurt! Like the upper side cushions jut out too far, and it feels like my outer shoulders are being pressed forward as I sit back. I'm considering some kind of cushion to place in the upper center back position to help make that a more flat surface.


----------



## G Cruzin (Jul 9, 2012)

StoneCrab said:


> I feel your pain! Let me take a guess, you have fairly broad shoulders? I do, and I have experienced the same thing you described. I drive about 3000 miles a month, and spend a lot of time in the car. I fought the seats for months with lower back pain until I finally found a position that worked. I have to be very careful though, as even slight adjustments of seat position take it out of the comfort zone. After finding a position that doesn't hurt my lower back I have now found that my shoulders have started to hurt! Like the upper side cushions jut out too far, and it feels like my outer shoulders are being pressed forward as I sit back. I'm considering some kind of cushion to place in the upper center back position to help make that a more flat surface.


Well I've boxed for years so my shoulders are muscular. My wife suggested a big a$$ pillow on the seat back to even it out. Worth a try. i've seen a seat back cushion at obusforme.ca looks good but expensive. Hope there is a remedy out there.


----------

